

In the US, do you own any of your air space - jebblue
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Air_rights

======
jebblue
Who owns the air space above your house? Above 500 feet it's the FAA. "Private
landowners retain their right to exclusive use of the airspace for the
reasonable enjoyment of their property up to 500 feet above their lands."

Do you really own the lower 500 feet?

[http://video.foxnews.com/v/4386758506001/kentucky-man-
arrest...](http://video.foxnews.com/v/4386758506001/kentucky-man-arrested-
after-shooting-drone-out-of-sky/?playlist_id=2114913880001&intcmp=hphz08)

That man's case is pending.

